
Trump Signs Off on Deal Allowing TikTok to Continue U.S. Operations - xoxoy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-signs-off-on-deal-allowing-tiktok-to-continue-u-s-operations-11600551352
======
Traster
For whatever value a "sign off" is. It's still both unclear waht the deal is,
and does anything to address the ~~pretexts~~ very real conerns that the
president cited to ban the app in the first place.

